# Phone Monitoring Software



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

Long story short, my buddy thinks his wife is cheating. We have been friends since childhood, and I recently helped him get a job with my company. One of the downsides to what we do is the extensive travel burden. They had to relocate to a different state, put the kids in new schools, and his wife had to leave her friends. The circumstances seem to fit the standard cheater scenario. 

He was in town the other night for a meeting at our corporate headquarters, which is located near where I live, so we went to dinner after work. We rarely get to do things together without kids and spouses, so we took advantage. During dinner he just came out with it. Apparently she deletes texts from her boss but from nobody else. Most of the messages occur when he is traveling for work and are after work hours. The new boss is her/our age, good looking, and quite well off. 

He asked me my thoughts. I told him to monitor her cell phone activity. His name is on the plan and he owns her phone, which eliminates any legal issues. My question is what is the best spy software to use? They have android phones. Knowing his wife, it would not shock me if she cheated. She is attractive, dresses sexy, and is really insecure. Everything lines up. He has not broached the subject with her, which is obviously a good thing if he intends to monitor her activity. Any suggestions from those who have used such software applications? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

No experience w/ it myself, but here you go...



wranglerman said:


> Mobile Spy UK | Phone Spy Apps | Spy Phone Calls & SMS


Also, if he knows the e-mail address and password associated w/ her Gmail account, there's this...

Location tracking...

https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager

Google search history...

https://history.google.com/history/

Google Maps location history...

https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0

If he happens to have the credentials for her Facebook account, he could also switch on Facebook location tracking on her phone.


----------



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. I will relay the message. He needs some answers and is having trouble acting normal. Fortunately he will he on the road with me next week, so he will have some distance from here. Thanks again.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

If you get him to post on here we could possibly advise a lot more as direct contact will be a lot more effective for him


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't found a monitoring app that appears to be legit. Most require jail-breaking, which is risky. It also appears that many of the "top apps" are all from the same company, that just use different websites. The online reviews look fake too. Then there are the hidden monthly fees etc... I haven't found anything I was comfortable pulling the trigger on.

You could try SMS backup and restore, which is a legit app from the Google Store. It creates scheduled backups of text messages and can email them out. I'm not sure if it has an instant backup and send setting, but you may want to look into that more.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

KJ_Simmons said:


> You could try SMS backup and restore, which is a legit app from the Google Store. It creates scheduled backups of text messages and can email them out. I'm not sure if it has an instant backup and send setting, but you may want to look into that more.


SMS Backup is a decent app. I'd meant to mention it in my earlier reply but forgot, so thanks for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Tell your mate to buy 2 VARS place one underneath her car seat with Velcro, and hide the other one in the most likely part of the house she would have a conversation on the phone.

Bet he catches her quick smart especially since her guard would be down as he is away for work


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

If you are a good buddy you need to step up and get info for him he will not he is in denial. First search the divorce law and custody law in his state. While many are no fault, many do consider adultery in asset division, alimony, and to some degree custody. In custody the standard tends to be best interest of the child. Stability tends to be the gold standard within this framework. So, your friends job may work against him. 

Assure him if she is committing adultery it is her, not him. Issues in a marriage are one thing, adultery is another. Do not confuse the two. 

Finally don't push him, feed him the info but let him run with it.


----------



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought I would give a quick update. My friend and I do some business with a guy who does forensic data work for one of the major telecom companies. This guy investigates most of the major corporate data breaches that you read about in the press. As we do business with this gentleman and his team and because we have an outside-of-work relationship with him, my buddy had the guy do some data recovery. Long story short, his wife is not cheating. All the texts were work-related in nature. It ended up being a good outcome.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Feb 3, 2016)

Rugby said:


> I thought I would give a quick update. My friend and I do some business with a guy who does forensic data work for one of the major telecom companies. This guy investigates most of the major corporate data breaches that you read about in the press. As we do business with this gentleman and his team and because we have an outside-of-work relationship with him, my buddy had the guy do some data recovery. Long story short, his wife is not cheating. All the texts were work-related in nature. It ended up being a good outcome.


Great update. So many of these things turn out so horrible that it's refreshing and uplifting when it turns out like this.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rugby said:


> I thought I would give a quick update. My friend and I do some business with a guy who does forensic data work for one of the major telecom companies. This guy investigates most of the major corporate data breaches that you read about in the press. As we do business with this gentleman and his team and because we have an outside-of-work relationship with him, my buddy had the guy do some data recovery. Long story short, his wife is not cheating. All the texts were work-related in nature. It ended up being a good outcome.


That's great news.

Still, it's not good that she's deleting the texts. Does he plan on speaking w/ her about this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

It turns out that she deletes other texts, too. My friend hasn't asked his wife why, but apparently it is to free up memory space on the phone. Our colleague that does the investigative work on data breach cases asked if her phone has a lot of data, which leaves minimal remaining storage space. 

My friend indicated that her phone is full of pictures and other media. It appears that she deletes just enough text messages and unwanted pictures to allow for updates to her phone. My friend said that he will do a data dump (move everything to the cloud) on her phone, which he does for her every few months. That will allow for a period of automatic updating until she fills up the storage again, which will allow him to see if her behavior changes. I suspect that she will stop deleting texts again until it is necessary. Like I said, our colleague fully recovered everything, including all deleted texts and pictures, and nothing was at all incriminating. It appears that his wife is just an attractive, flirty type but not a cheater.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> That's great news.
> 
> Still, it's not good that she's deleting the texts. Does he plan on speaking w/ her about this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Deleting texts is not always call for suspicion. I delete texts from certain people and save entire text threads forever from others. The texts I keep are the ones I wouldn't want a stranger to see and I delete the boring ones>


----------

